# Chausson flash 22



## Hessi

Can anybody advise where waste water tank is located, don't have our m/h yet just wondering where it was and how we remove it.

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good morning Hessi, 

We don't have a Flash 22 on site, however we are reasonably confident the waste water tank is underslun at the rear of the motorhome, though it would be great if someone could confirm this.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## chasper

I have a Flash 02 and there are two tanks one at the rear and one for the kitchen just behind the drivers cab door.


----------



## Spacerunner

My Chausson Welcome 85 also has the waste water tank across the rear just aft of the rear wheels and holds 105 litres.
Its emptied by pulling on a 'T' handle under the rear skirting.

The freshwater tank is usually marked on the side of the habitation body with a small tank graphic.


----------



## Hessi

Dear all,
thanks for all the replies,
Are they removal for emptying if not how and where do you empty, sorry to be a thicko as we don't have our m/h yet. We know the toilet cassette is removal for emptying but unsure about waste water system. what is the norm for the waste water system

Many thanks in advance 

Hessi 8)


----------



## Corkheader

Hessi -

Just allow it fill up, then drive over a grey waste emptying point on site and empty the tank by operating the dump valve prior to leaving.

You will probably have a warning light or gauge to let you know when it needs emptying, getting it over the drain will come with practice.

Couple of little tips a) Keep the drain plugs in place to stop smells entering the van in warm weather and b) to clean the tank use a biological wash tablet. Leave a little water in the tank and add the tablet. The vans movement and the enzymes from the tablet will break down fat and food particles. 

John


----------



## rayc

Hessi said:


> Dear all,
> thanks for all the replies,
> Are they removal for emptying if not how and where do you empty, sorry to be a thicko as we don't have our m/h yet. We know the toilet cassette is removal for emptying but unsure about waste water system. what is the norm for the waste water system
> 
> Many thanks in advance
> 
> Hessi 8)


The waste water from the sink, shower and basin goes into a tank fixed below the MH floor. To empty the tank there is a release handle somewhere along the side or rear of the motor home.
On my Chausson Welcome 75 the outlet was inboard of the offside rear wheel and it was difficult to drive the MH so that the outlet was directly over some types of drainage points. I modified it with a coupler and some pipe so that it would empty just behind the wheel. This also allowed me to drain it directly into a container to empty it if I wished. This can be especially helpful in the winter as their is no heater in the waste tank so freezing is possible.


----------



## Hessi

Corkheader,
Thank you for the comments.

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## Hessi

Rayc,
thank you for the comments

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## mikebeaches

Our 2010 Flash S2 has 2 waste tanks - one serving the kitchen sink, under the centre of the van and one tank at the rear serving the bathroom (washbasin and shower). Each has a gate valve that is operated by pulling a lever at the side of the van. The water empties v. quickly. Nothing complicated to worry about, and no need to remove any tanks.

Hope you enjoy your new van - good luck with it.

Mike


----------



## Hessi

Mike, thanks for the info, from the brochure it looks like there is only 1 waste tank (105 l).
Can i ask another of everyone please. I think we only have 1 main battery in the flash 22 and not second leisure battery, how long can you last with main battery when wild camping, is there any indication of the main battery status. You have to forgive my ignorance as we don't have our m/h yet and just trying to get feel for how long we could wild camp without any electric hook up.
Apart from interior light are you using any other charge from the battery when wild camping

with best regards

Hessi 

8)


----------



## Hessi

It's only me again with another question please:
how do you clean the top of the m/h and around skylight for toilet / shower area and hekki roof light. Again may sound a bit thick but new to m/h's, had a T2 camper van previous and that was easy to clean. Don't have our m/h yet but and no ladder attached.
Excuse me for thinking up all these questions

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## Spacerunner

Battery time depends on size, our Chausson came with a 100 a/h one.
At this time of year a battery of that size is only good for a night taking into account early evenings and more usage,e.g. lighting, water pump and heater fan (if it has the usual Truma heating set up).
However if you are planning a 'drive and overnight' sort of tour then it will keep you going almost indefinitely.
I clean my moho's roof using a stepladder and an extending brush. Remember the more often you clean it the easier it is as the dirt doesn't get chance to build up, helps to stop the dreaded black streaking too.


----------



## rayc

" is there any indication of the main battery status?".

Yes on the control panel. It is a series of Green / Amber / Red led's and also marked in half / quarters etc.
I believe by pressing buttons they can indicate habitation battery, cab battery, fresh water tank level . See the photo.

"Apart from interior light are you using any other charge from the battery when wild camping?"

Fridge control circuit, water / space heater control circuit / toilet flush / fresh water pump and if heating the fan which would be the biggest load. In my experience a single 110ah battery will last at least 3-4 days in the Summer and in winter it will to a large extent how you use the heater.

if you want a reminder of the Flash 22 then look at this link;
http://www.highbridgecaravans.co.uk/newmotorhomedetails.php?ID=702


----------



## Hessi

Rayc,
We don't have the m/h yet, hence the inexperienced questions, but thanks for the info.
control panel is as the picture you posted, but don't know what all the button and indicators do.

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## Hessi

Hello all,
Another silly question from the couple awaiting there flash 22 m/h. Does anyone know where the spare tyre is located?

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## mikebeaches

Hessi said:


> Mike, thanks for the info, from the brochure it looks like there is only 1 waste tank (105 l).
> Can i ask another of everyone please. I think we only have 1 main battery in the flash 22 and not second leisure battery, how long can you last with main battery when wild camping, is there any indication of the main battery status. You have to forgive my ignorance as we don't have our m/h yet and just trying to get feel for how long we could wild camp without any electric hook up.
> Apart from interior light are you using any other charge from the battery when wild camping
> 
> with best regards
> 
> Hessi
> 
> 8)


Hi again Hessi

We're away on the Canarian island of La Palma at the moment (not with the van!), so not on the net too much.

Firstly, I'm fairly sure your van will have two batteries - one for the cab (engine) and one for the caravan part (leisure battery). The latter should provide for your day-to-day needs. Apart from internal lighting, during winter you will need some heating which will be warm blown air. The fan to blow the air around will run off the leisure battery. As has already been mentioned, if you are moving on each day the engine will charge (both) batteries. Otherwise, you might get two nights out of the leisure battery, so long as you turn in early. 

Different story in the summer, if not running the heating, less lighting and no TV etc - could perhaps last three or four days, or longer if the battery is in good condition.

Ref the spare wheel - my guess, you won't get one. We didn't have one on our van and more and more are supplied without these days - but that's a whole other story. There will be lots of threads on the subject on here...

Cheers, Mike


----------



## Hessi

Mike,
Thanks for the info. If you're on holiday then have a great time. If not holiday then have a great time. Anyway just have a great time and thanks again for all the info.
All lighting in new van is LED show power output should be minimal.

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## Hessi

Mike,
Lowdens have confirmed 2 batteries in flash 22 as you rightly said, one for the cab and the other the leisure battery. 

Thanks for your help and hope hols? going OK
hows the weather, not very nice here, rain, rain and more rain. Caravan shop at Watford gap flooded out and under a foot of water.

best regards

Hessi 
8)


----------



## mikebeaches

Hessi said:


> Mike,
> Lowdens have confirmed 2 batteries in flash 22 as you rightly said, one for the cab and the other the leisure battery.
> 
> Thanks for your help and hope hols? going OK
> hows the weather, not very nice here, rain, rain and more rain. Caravan shop at Watford gap flooded out and under a foot of water.
> 
> best regards
> 
> Hessi
> 8)


Hi again - yes we're on holiday, but -unfortunately - travelling back to the UK tomorrow (Friday). Weather here has been amazing and the island is delightful - completely uncommercialised. There are only 2 direct flights a week from the UK, one from Gatwick and one from Manchester.

We heard about the weather back in Blighty - lots of floods in North Somerset, where we live - though hopefully our place will be OK.

Glad you were able to confirm 2 batteries in your new van!

Cheers, Mike


----------



## Hessi

Mike,
Glad to hear weather all OK, hopefully sunshine in blighty on Saturday.
Hope all OK when you get back home.

Safe journey

best rgds

Hessi 8)


----------



## dwbaird

Just come across this post, have a flash 22, the waste tank is located in the middle of the chassis under the floor, not insulated, you pull a handle to release water so needs to be a drive over drain. Mine is lhd so leisure battery is under passenger seat, i have fitted a second battery(2xelecsol 100a/h) a tight fit height wise needed to make some spacers to raise the seat a few mm's. Any other help you may need just let us know,


----------



## Hessi

dwbaird,
thanks for the info.  
We are due to get ours in March 2013 in time for Easter and we can't wait.
How many 13A sockets do you have in yours? we have asked for additional sockets as we can only see 2. 1 for the TV point and the 2nd we have seen is above the galley area under the cupboard.
Any points we need to look out for we we collect her?
What size is the petrol tank?
Any problems with the drop down bed?

Best regards and Merry Xmas

Hessi 8)


----------



## dwbaird

There is only 2 mains sockets in the places you point out, the fuel tank is 80ltr, no problems with the drop down bed (apart when getting in after a few too many beers) I find leaving the bed made up without pillows on it pushes up easier. The only problem I've had is a rear indicator lens condensating up , dealer replaced under warranty but noticed problem returning, but only on one side, maybe a bad batch at factory


----------



## Hessi

Hello again dwbaird,
We have been out for a test drive in the type we are buying but can't remember if they have cab blinds at the front window or driver and passenger door. 

We know the heater uses fuel from the fuel tank but how economical is it. 
We had a VW T2 before we traded her in for this 22 and she had the petrol heater but never really it because we had an awning and used to have 2kW heater in the awning and really only used the van for sleeping in.
so just wondering how economical the Flash 22 is with regard heating and fuel.

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## mikebeaches

Hessi said:


> Hello again dwbaird,
> 
> We know the heater uses fuel from the fuel tank but how economical is it....
> ....just wondering how economical the Flash 22 is with regard heating and fuel.
> 
> best regards
> Hessi 8)


I suspect the diesel heater in the Flash 22 is similar to the one in our van. We find it generally very economic, and it heats the MH up quickly. It's a touch noisy when on full, but as soon as the thermostat slows it down the noise level drops too.

Mike


----------



## Stanner

Hessi said:


> What size is the petrol tank?


Whatever size it turns out to be please don't forget and put "petrol" in it as I'm pretty certain any Chausson Flash will run on diesel.


----------



## dwbaird

Hessi 
no cab blinds I'm afraid just a curtain that pulls around the back of the seats when they are swivelled around to face rearward. I don't believe the heater uses a lot of fuel and as I've only had the van since march haven't used it much in cold weather, but don't think it uses much.


----------



## Hessi

Mike,
Thanks for the info.
Does your MH have blinds or curtains for the front?

Merry Xmas

best regards 8)


----------



## Hessi

Stanner,
We will of course only use diesel, its just our old VW T2 was petrol.

Thanks and best regards

Merry Xmas

Hessi 8)


----------



## Hessi

dwbaird,
Thank's for the info.

best regards

Hessi 8)


----------



## mikebeaches

Hessi said:


> Mike,
> Thanks for the info.
> Does your MH have blinds or curtains for the front?
> 
> Merry Xmas
> best regards 8)


Ours only has light-weight curtains in the cab too - no blinds. But there are blinds on the other (caravan) windows and on the large rooflight.

Have a great Christmas!

Mike


----------



## Hessi

Mike,
thanks for the info and have a great Xmas too.

Best rgds 

Hessi 8)


----------



## Hessi

Mike and dwbaird,
Just wondering what size TV we can get in our mh.
There is a pull up section where the Tv is housed just on the right as you walk in the door.
Just wanting to know if you have the same configuration and what size TV we can get in there and the dimensions of the cabinet.
I think we can get a 19" TV in there, but can we TV/DVD combi unit in there.
There is the standard TV bracket (vega fitting suuplied with mh) but don't know what we have to play with in terms of dimensions.
TV we were looking at is Finlux 19 Inch LED TV/DVD Combi, HD Ready, Freeview & PVR, Black (19H6030-D). it has a 12v option available for £10.00 
any help much appreciated.

best regards

Hessi 8) [/url]


----------



## mikebeaches

Hessi - afraid that's a question I can't offer any help or advice on. Our van doesn't have any sort of TV fixing/mounting. And we don't really bother - we do have a small free-standing 7" television, but only use it occasionally. We just put it on the table to watch. No external ariel either, other than a portable satellite kit we use sometimes when we're abroad.

We quite like to be minimalist. And reluctant to bolt things on the van too.

Mike


----------



## Hessi

Hi Mike,
As the TV cabinet / pull up drawer is there we decided to have one, our Grand-daughter often comes camping with us so its nice for her.
We are having and aerial put in FOC as part of the deal.
When we had the VW T2 we took our laptop and used to watch DVD's so now we have a step up and will be able to watch TV hopefully.

best rgds

Hessi 8)


----------



## dwbaird

Sorry can't help either. not sure what size will fit


----------

